# Récupération impossible espace disque



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Suite à une erreur de ma part je n'arrive pas à récupérer mon espace sur mon disque dur...
Je m'explique : Suite à une installation de Windows via bootcamp, j'ai voulu supprimer cette partition.
J'aurais du passer par Bootcamp si j'ai bien compris pour effacer cette partition, au lieu de ça j'ai effacer les données via l'utilitaire de disque.
Et maintenant je n'arrive pas à supprimer cette partition et récupérer l'espace disque sur mon "Macintosh HD"...!

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour *Solidworks*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher en mode texte le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac,
Voici ce que j'obtiens :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         76.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data UNTITLED                45.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +76.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Data     37.9 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

Comme tu peux le voir ici -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data UNTITLED                45.0 GB    disk0s3
```

la partition originellement du volume *BOOTCAMP* > est toujours présente avec une taille de *45 Go* > mais avec un volume reformaté intitulé *UNTITLED*

Souhaites-tu supprimer cette partition et récupérer son espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition primaire sur le disque ?


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Oui car en l'effacant une 2ème fois j'ai essayé de changer le formats afin de le supprimer mais ça n'a pas fonctionné...
Oui je souhaite supprimer la partition et récuperer l'espace sur mon disque principal.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande supprime la partition *UNTITLED* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition primaire > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Voici ce que j'obtient :


```
Started erase on disk0s3 UNTITLED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Error: -69519: The target disk is too small for this operation, or a gap is required in your partition map which is missing or too small, which is often caused by an attempt to grow a partition beyond the beginning of another partition or beyond the end of partition map usable space
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         76.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data UNTITLED                45.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +76.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Data     37.9 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

La partition *UNTITLED* est déclarée supprimée mais pourtant réaffichée intacte au final.

- repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil list internal
```

et reposte la configuration interne.


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Que voici :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         76.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data UNTITLED                45.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +76.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Data     37.9 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

La partition n'a pas été supprimée. Du moins en apparence.

- redémarre une fois. De retour dans ta session > repasse un :​

```
diskutil list internal
```

et poste le retour. C'est pour vérifier si le *kernel* (le moteur du Système) => n'aurait pas maintenu la prise en charge du volume de la partition => ce que le redémarrage effacera.


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Après redémarrage système :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         76.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +76.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Data     37.9 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

C'est bien ce que je subodorais. Le *kernel* avait gardé en mémoire la prise en charge de la partition > alors qu'elle se trouvait supprimée de la table de partition du disque => ce qui occasionnait un blocage. Après redémarrage > le *kernel* a bien enregistré la suppression de la partition dans la table *GPT*.

- passe la commande complémentaire :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande récupère l'espace libre de queue de disque => au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition primaire > puis ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Aprés manip voici le résultat :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 45 017 444 352 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 018 208 256 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 017 180 160 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by asr (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 76 000 763 904 to 121 018 208 256 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Data     37.9 GB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.8 MB    disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

Problème résolu : tu as récupéré une taille de *121 Go* de la partition *apfs* et de son *Conteneur*.

- d'ordinaire : la suppression et la récupération s'enchaînent sans blocage. Là tu as eu un petit dysfonctionnement du *kernel* que le redémarrage a gommé.​


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Je te remercie beaucoup pour ton aide... 
J'ai vais pouvoir faire la mise à jour qui était trop importante en taille pour pouvoir être executé.
Et j'espère que ca va résoudre mon problème de mise en veille.
Car depuis la partition bootcamp, mon mac a besoin d'être rallumer à chaque fois que je baisse l'écran sans l'éteindre.
Et j'obtient le message : Votre Ordinateur à été redémarré en raison d'un problème.
Au cas ou cela te dise quelque chose?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

Peut-être réinstaller Catalina dont l'OS présente évnetuellement des dysfonctionnements (comme on l'a vu avec le *kernel* qui n'avait pas enregistré la suppression de la partition *UNTITLED*) ?


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Oui peut-etre tu est sans aucun doute plus "calé" que moi pour le savoir...
Quelle la procédure pour réinstaller Catalina ?
A tout hasard la mise à jour vers Big Sur peut-elle resoudre le problème ?


----------



## macomaniac (25 Mars 2021)

Ce lien : ☞*Catalina*☜ te redirige sur l'AppStore et te permet de télécharger un installateur de Catalina. Le programme d'installation te proposera automatiquement la réinstallation en fin de téléchargement.

- je ne sais pas si une mise-à-niveau à Big Sur réglerait ton problème de sortie de veille. Si tu as toujours ce problème > il conviendra que tu postes un message dans un fil dédié à ce dysfonctionnement.​


----------



## Solidworks (25 Mars 2021)

Parfait !
Je te remercie beaucoup pour ton aide Macomaniac !
En te souhaitant une bonne journée.


----------



## eva89 (20 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
> ...


Bonjour, je me permets de vous contacter car j'ai également partitionné mon mac et souhaite récupérer l'espace alloué à windows à l'époque. Suite à la manipulation que vous avez indiqué, le détail est le suivant : 
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            195.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Free                         54.3 GB    disk0s3

Je souhaite réintégrer l'espace libre dans le disk0s2. Est-ce possible? Quelle est la manipulation à effectuer? Je vous remercie par avance de votre réponse.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour *eva*

Tu as une partition de type "*Apple_Free*" de *54 Go* > sous la partition *Macintosh HD* de *195 Go*. Je ne connaissais pas ce type de partition "*Apple_Free*" ici dépourvue de volume formé. Il s'agit manifestement d'une conversion de ton ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande supprime la partition *Apple_Free* > récupère cet espace libéré à la partition *Macintosh HD* > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande : en cas de blocage à un point donné de la séquence --> on saura où et pourquoi.


----------



## eva89 (23 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je te remercie de ton retour. Suite à la commande, j'obtiens le message suivant 
"
Checking multi-linked files
Incorrect number of file hard links
Checking catalog hierarchy
Invalid directory item count
(It should be 38 instead of 37)
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD was found corrupt and needs to be repaired
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69803: Couldn't modify partition map because file system verification failed; please verify and repair each volume individually and then try again
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            194.9 GB   disk0s2
"
Il semble bien que le disk0s3 n'apparaît plus. Par contre, où sont passés les 50Go? Le message indique que chaque disk doit être réparé si je comprends bien. Sais-tu par quelle manipulation doit-on procéder? Je te remercie par avance. Bonne soirée.Eva


----------



## macomaniac (24 Septembre 2021)

La partition a bien disparu. Mais son espace n'a pas pu être récupéré à celle de *Macintosh HD* > car en préalable s'effectue une vérification du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) formateur de ce volume. En cas d'erreur > l'opération est avortée. Ce qui s'est passé dans ton cas.

- redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours locale. Quand tu as un écran affichant 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X*) > lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Sélectionne *Macintosh HD* et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer son système de fichiers. Puis redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*).​
Ta session réouverte > repasse le segment final de la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```

qui récupère l'espace libre et réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## eva89 (27 Septembre 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> La partition a bien disparu. Mais son espace n'a pas pu être récupéré à celle de *Macintosh HD* > car en préalable s'effectue une vérification du système de fichiers *jhfs+* (Mac OS étendu journalisé) formateur de ce volume. En cas d'erreur > l'opération est avortée. Ce qui s'est passé dans ton cas.
> 
> - redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours locale. Quand tu as un écran affichant 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (ou *OS X*) > lance l'Utilitaire de disque. Sélectionne *Macintosh HD* et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer son système de fichiers. Puis redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*).​
> Ta session réouverte > repasse le segment final de la commande :
> ...


Bonjour,

La commande *⌘R *ne semble pas marcher*.* Je suis passée par aller>utilitaire>utilitaire de disque. J'ai appliqué la commande SOS sur makintosh HD et "Toshiba" (ce qui semble étrange). Je n'ai pas trouvé le ruban en bas de page pour les codes mais j'ai joint un imprimecran du message sur Terminal si cela te convient. Je te remercie encore. Bonne journée. Bien à toi


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2021)

Je vois qu'il manque une partition de secours *Recovery HD* sous la partition de *Macintosh HD*. Tu ne peux donc pas ouvrir une session de secours locale pour réparer le volume de démarrage.

- quels sont le modèle et l'année de ton Mac ? - quel est l'OS actuellement installé ?​


----------

